# tips the do's and dont's



## cyclone101 (Oct 25, 2006)

As you know I am not to the forum but not to the plowing. I work at a airport and plowing is part of our job. I have started looking into the plowing biz and then rolling into lawn care. 
I am checking to see if anyone has any tips / dos and don'ts for plowing. Anything that you found to make your job easer that you are willing to share with the new guys.(including my self)

We have to keep track of snow fall and other records and I found putting the records into a 3 ring binder in the truck works well.

Take your time.. You make more if you don't damage things

"Be Kind and Rewind" I mean set the rig up ready to roll for the next guy or even yourself.

Anyone else? 

If this was asked before I am sorry again new to the forum.
Thanks


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

I'll make it really easy for you.

Keep your job.

Its a jungle out here.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Well I am a monkey in that jungle and love every minute of it.Would not do any other thing in my life than landscaping and snow plowing. I don't know if this is a do or a don't but I have done really well for myself in this business by treating people the way I would like to be treated give them exactly what they asked for and not anything less.Go the extra steps.Word of mouth is awesome it can take you to the top or straight to the bottom.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Well you got that right. Networking is key and referals are gold.

Just remember its more competitive now than ever.

If you have any strings, nows the time to pull em.

Good luck!


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

In 10 years of being self emplyed, I have learned alot of things. But one thing I can tell you for sure is this. It does not matter who says what, or how you run a business, always keep your values and morals in mind, and be respectful of your customer. That creates referrals. Word of mouth is the strongest advertisement in the land, and as previously said, it can make you, or break you.
Best of luck.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

do's

do plow
do make money

dont's

dont get stuck
dont low ball


----------



## IndySnowPlow (Dec 30, 2004)

My 2cents.....If you are wanting to become a "Contractor" for snow plowing.....work as a sub and get a feel for how it is. Then take some business & sales management courses. The SBA offers these.


----------



## cyclone101 (Oct 25, 2006)

Do you guys have more?

I can understand it is a jungle out there to make a living but what business or home living is not a jungle. you never know until you try.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

cyclone101 said:


> Do you guys have more?
> 
> I can understand it is a jungle out there to make a living but what business or home living is not a jungle. you never know until you try.


You are learning already! LOL
No matter what you do, this applies.
"NOTHING VENTURED, NOTHNG GAINED"
If you dont try, how will you succeed?


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Always be professional
Nice looking vehicle helps. It is a symbol of status, so to speak
Clean cut helps.
Smile
Be honest
Be polite
Be fair to your customers
Dont try to get rich. It wont happen
Do try to make an honest living
Stay on top of your market. "ie pricing, competition, etc"
Advertise
Hopefully something here helps you out.


----------

